# How many pets are your limit?



## WateryTart

I started thinking about this in conjunction with the vacuum thread and people talking about how many pets their vacuum is handling.

We used to have four, but I think that was too many. Three cats on their own were fine, three cats plus a dog was a lot. Sometimes I think the two cats and the dog are a lot. We haven't had other kinds of animals - and animal species isn't reflected in the poll - but feel free to discuss the mix and what works and doesn't work for you.

(Note: I'm not including zero pets as a poll option because we probably all have at least a GSD, or will soon, or we wouldn't be here.)


----------



## Jax08

No more than 2 ever again.


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom

The most I have had was 3 dogs.I would not go over that and right now two is my limit. I do have two outdoor cats and a kitten all who were born backin the woods who canme to us. Charlie got hold of the kitten in our backyard and husband took her to the vet. She was bruised and had a cold as well as worms took care of those thing and Tiger lives in the back room in our basement w/ a big dog bed and Im looking for kitty toys. Rightnow she sleeps alot and eats . We are over our limit w/ cats. Our two outdoor cats have a place in our attic.They have been spayed and neutered and have multiple beds and a litter box. Hubby is the cat lady in our house.


----------



## Sunflowers

Jax08 said:


> No more than 2 ever again.


Ditto.


----------



## yuriy

I don't think I'd go more than 2 dogs at a time. Got one now, and want a second one, but I doubt I'd be able to manage/train/work more than two at once.

Cats are pretty much self-maintained, so I wouldn't consider those as part of the equation (for me, at least).


----------



## Emoore

2 dogs and a horse. Not sure if the horse counts because she won't fit in the house.


----------



## pyratemom

Have two German Shepherds and two cats. One cat is feral and stays outside and the other spends most of its time inside. I could do one or two more cats but two dogs at a time is enough. My house isn't that big or I'd find myself having 5-6 dogs and a lot more cats but size makes me keep within reality.


----------



## WateryTart

yuriy said:


> Cats are pretty much self-maintained, so I wouldn't consider those as part of the equation (for me, at least).


That hasn't been the case for us. Our cats have always been very people-oriented, and some of them have had long term health problems. Thankfully, as much as I hate to say it because it meant we lost one, we just have healthy cats now. It does make life easier.

I've said I want a second dog, and in theory I very much want a second shepherd - but on a practical level, I don't want to do that unless we were down to either one or zero cats. Even then, I don't know if I'd be up for working two dogs. It isn't an immediate worry, so I'll only give that serious thought if my husband bumps his head and asks if I want another puppy.

I think my absolute upper limit is two dogs and a cat. My preferred limit is two pets, one of which may be a cat.

Edit: I actually perceive the cats as being more work now. I think it might be because my dog is sort of a way of life at this point, and my cats have chores associated with them. I have to feed them and groom them and take time out to pay attention to them when my dog needs time and training and engagement, while the stuff I'm doing with/for my dog doesn't feel like chores. It's just part of my routine and stuff I'm doing with her.


----------



## WIBackpacker

Interesting question. In the house, 3 dogs is my limit (2 permanent residents + 1 occasional guest, when we dog-sit for family and friends).

Outside is a different matter - we have 50+ animals (livestock & poultry, not "pets"). The biggest headaches arise when one of the "outside" animals needs to temporarily move inside for extra TLC (newborns rejected by mom, baby chicks hatched in cold weather, etc). Then it gets very crowded, very fast, it's a nightmare keeping things clean, and everyone gets grumpy. I sold my goat buck (only have does now) before we got our second dog, because the idea of potentially having to bottle feed a goat kid in the same house as a GSD puppy is more than even I want to deal with. For the time being, anyway...


----------



## GypsyGhost

Two dogs is my limit. That's what we can comfortably afford and transport in our SUV. Also, our house is fairly small, so we wouldn't really have room for a third dog. I would, however, be willing to foster another dog while we still have two of our own. We also have a guinea pig right now. No more guinea pigs after he is not with us anymore. I could see maybe ending up with a cat plus the two dogs at some point, but we'll see.


----------



## Coleen

I have 3 birds and 1 puppy. That's enough for me!


----------



## Liulfr

For me, one dog and one cat. We have three small children so that is a big factor. Keeping them fed, watered, and working on house breaking them is quite a challenge some days. 

We also travel a lot. The cat has no problem staying home for a week and a half while we visit family. (We leave her with a huge set up- tons of food, water, and an extra litter box.) It's going to be easier for us to take the dog with us than the cat. We've tried that before. It's a PITA. 

Maybe when the kids are much older we'll consider a 2nd dog. But probably not.


----------



## llombardo

Well I live alone in a large home with a nice piece of land that is fenced. The rest is history.....


----------



## dogfaeries

I have a small house (maybe 1000 sq ft), and a teeny yard. It was a stretch having 3 GSDs here. Since losing Sage, we've decided to stick to having 2 big dogs and 2 skinny cats. And really, since I have a dominant male and a dominant female, I wouldn't be able to add another dog anyway.


----------



## Malachi

I always keep just one dog, but I also have two birds - parrots. That's pretty much my limit, and having a puppy right now it's pushing it.


----------



## middleofnowhere

It depends upon the animals. Right now, two dogs is the most I want. I'm training both in IPO. That's a lot. If club were closer, if my house were in order, I'd add another horse to the one I feed now. Club isn't closer, my house lacks order, I waste time on the internet. I'm tempted to add a bull snake for rodent control but I'm not sure how the dogs would relate to that. 
So basically, it isn't the number, it's the kind and the individuals and the circumstances.


----------



## dogma13

Three dogs are the perfect number for us.We had four for a while and it was too much.We used to have cats(7 at one point!) But two of the current dogs would be difficult with any cats so no kitties right now.


----------



## Shade

We have three dogs in the home, plus a foster often. Personally I think three is my limit unless there's another person committing to helping.

But I also do have two cats and two fish on top of the dogs


----------



## WateryTart

How do you all with multiple dogs plus fosters/guests manage? My one dog requires most of my off time and energy. Obviously she sometimes has to just deal with it when I have stuff I have to take care of, but if she had her way, we would play and hang out every minute of every evening.


----------



## Shade

WateryTart said:


> How do you all with multiple dogs plus fosters/guests manage? My one dog requires most of my off time and energy. Obviously she sometimes has to just deal with it when I have stuff I have to take care of, but if she had her way, we would play and hang out every minute of every evening.


It's a challenge some days for sure  You have to be willing to divide your time and put effort into it but I really enjoy having multiple animals around so I find it worthwhile 

Each dog has their own training time and special time


----------



## WIBackpacker

WateryTart said:


> How do you all with multiple dogs plus fosters/guests manage? My one dog requires most of my off time and energy. Obviously she sometimes has to just deal with it when I have stuff I have to take care of, but if she had her way, we would play and hang out every minute of every evening.


Some things are actually _easier_ with multiple dogs, in my opinion.

If I let one dog outside in the morning, alone, she'll do her business, check for squirrels, and then come back and sit by the door waiting for me. When I let them out together, they'll play chase, run around, sniff around the fenceline together, play keep-away with a stick, and generally stay active until I call them in for breakfast. Heck of a lot easier to burn off some morning zoomies, especially before work if I'm too crunched for time to play fetch.

In other ways, multiple dogs = three times the amount of work as one, but there are some benefits.


----------



## WateryTart

WIBackpacker said:


> Some things are actually _easier_ with multiple dogs, in my opinion.
> 
> If I let one dog outside in the morning, alone, she'll do her business, check for squirrels, and then come back and sit by the door waiting for me. When I let them out together, they'll play chase, run around, sniff around the fenceline together, play keep-away with a stick, and generally stay active until I call them in for breakfast. Heck of a lot easier to burn off some morning zoomies, especially before work if I'm too crunched for time to play fetch.
> 
> In other ways, multiple dogs = three times the amount of work as one, but there are some benefits.


I wondered if that wouldn't be part of it. The dogs keeping each other entertained is one reason why I've thought it MIGHT be doable to have a second dog if we had fewer cats, and some of the dog chores wouldn't be so much extra time/effort as just doing two instead of one of something.


----------



## lhczth

I currently have 5 (puppies don't count) dogs and my parrot (who really isn't that much work). One will be leaving, Gavin, but then one should be staying (puppy Hera). When you breed having multiple dogs is a given unless you are willing to dump your old girls when they are done having puppies (yes, I realize that is a touchy subject too). It would be easier if the girls could all run together, but bitches can be bitches. LOL

The really difficult part is that I am working multiple dogs. That actually is a far more time consuming and sometimes stressful issue especially in a 3 phase sport like IPO. I would sooner stick to working just 2 dogs, at the most.


----------



## MineAreWorkingline

WIBackpacker said:


> Some things are actually _easier_ with multiple dogs, in my opinion.
> 
> If I let one dog outside in the morning, alone, she'll do her business, check for squirrels, and then come back and sit by the door waiting for me. When I let them out together, they'll play chase, run around, sniff around the fenceline together, play keep-away with a stick, and generally stay active until I call them in for breakfast. Heck of a lot easier to burn off some morning zoomies, especially before work if I'm too crunched for time to play fetch.
> 
> In other ways, multiple dogs = three times the amount of work as one, but there are some benefits.


:thumbup:

A lot of things are easier when you have more than one dog.

It is hard to say how many animals are my limit, so much depends on the individual animal, some are easy, some are difficult.


----------



## cdwoodcox

right now we have 1 cat and 2 dogs. I would live to add a long coat sable pup to my pack. I think best to let the GSD mix pup ( 7 momths) mature first. Once he is reliable in all aspects of obedience I'll start looking for a pup. Not that he doesn't have manners or know to listen I just want to be able to devote myself fully to him until he's about 18 months old.


----------



## WateryTart

MineAreWorkingline said:


> :thumbup:
> 
> A lot of things are easier when you have more than one dog.
> 
> It is hard to say how many animals are my limit, so much depends on the individual animal, some are easy, some are difficult.


This is a very valid point.

The cat we lost was very difficult. I also loved him the most. I don't want even one more of him, despite loving him so much; he was stressful to manage.

My dog is a relatively very easy shepherd. If my hypothetical second pup was a tough one, that could make two dogs seem like a TON of work, whereas a second one just like my dog would probably make it somewhat less work than having an only.


----------



## Stevenzachsmom

This is my first time with 2 dogs. Shelby is maybe GSD, or maybe just MOSTLY GSD. lol! Natty Boh is a hound mix. I enjoy them and don't mind the work. I rather like having two dogs. It is entertaining. I also have 2 rabbits and 2 horses.

Have to say, I'm OK with the time and handling aspect. It's the expenses that can kill me. One horse had a real bad year, in 2014. She cost us close to $10,000 that year. Two dogs are twice the everything - food, vet care, HW, flea/tick preventatives. (Just basics.) Care for 2 rabbits costs about $50 a month. Both rabbits are having eye issues and have been to the vet several times. We have talked surgery. I'm thinking, "no." We will see.


----------



## Cassidy's Mom

Two dogs, two cats. I might consider more cats, but definitely not more than two dogs at a time.


----------



## MineAreWorkingline

WateryTart said:


> The cat we lost was very difficult. I also loved him the most. I don't want even one more of him, despite loving him so much; he was stressful to manage.


My youngest female, :headbang:, but she is quickly on her way to becoming my second heart dog in life. 



Stevenzachsmom said:


> This is my first time with 2 dogs. Shelby is maybe GSD, or maybe just MOSTLY GSD. lol! Natty Boh is a hound mix. I enjoy them and don't mind the work. I rather like having two dogs. It is entertaining. I also have 2 rabbits and 2 horses.


Although there is extra expense, I like having multiple dogs, I don't find them much more work. Now a kennel full might be a different story.


----------



## selzer

My old girls do not need a whole lot. My youngsters take more time. But, having multiples is easier in some ways. And, yes, if you breed and are not willing to dump your retired breeding bitches, you will have more dogs than most people can fathom managing. 

I can only say, that many of us who breed, who have what others would say are too many dogs, do not have the problems that people with 1-2 dogs often have. 

Our dogs are not spazzing when taken to the vet. They can have one outing in 6 or 8 months, and meet people, children, babies, groomers, vets, whatever, and even 4 dogs running at them without losing their minds. They trust us completely, they are happy -- even not living in the house, and eating our left overs, sleeping on our bed; even if they are not worked regularly, tired out before we leave for work; even if they are not socialized as puppies beyond a couple trips to the vet for shots and maybe a trip or two to the groomers.

The dogs are critters, and living outside is natural for them. They can come in on occasion and they like that too, but they are happy outside. They are also living next to, and in many cases in the same kennels with another dog or two, and they generally do not have the problems of separation anxiety, nuisance barking, because they are lonely and bored. 

Even if the bitches must be separated, being kenneled next to others in the pack is not the same as being completely alone for hours on end.

I have too many dogs, because I am not actively working toward some goal with every one of them. But, they are all loved and cared for, they all display a level of obedience and expectation for behavior. 

I think that it really depends on the dogs. If you have dogs that require work/exercise to be sane and manageable, than fewer dogs would be a must. If you have dogs that want to be only-dogs, then, it can feel over-whelming to have multiples. 2-3 dogs might be overwhelming, where 5-6 dogs are manageable depending on the personalities alone. 

Breeders have to be able to separate dogs. They need to separate dogs during heat cycles, and they may need to keep bitches separate altogether, and they will need to have a separate place for dams with litters. Most people who aren't breeders want dogs that get along with each other, and having dogs that will scrap with each other tends to be over-whelming.


----------



## joeinca

We have 2 dogs and a cat. This is my max until we have 3 dogs and a cat..then that will be my max.


----------



## MineAreWorkingline

selzer said:


> My old girls do not need a whole lot. My youngsters take more time. * But, having multiples is easier in some ways. *And, yes, if you breed and are not willing to dump your retired breeding bitches, you will have more dogs than most people can fathom managing.
> 
> I can only say, that many of us who breed, * who have what others would say are too many dogs, do not have the problems that people with 1-2 dogs often have. *
> 
> *Our dogs are not spazzing when taken to the vet. They can have one outing in 6 or 8 months, and meet people, children, babies, groomers, vets, whatever, and even 4 dogs running at them without losing their minds. They trust us completely, they are happy -- even not living in the house, and eating our left overs, sleeping on our bed; even if they are not worked regularly, tired out before we leave for work; even if they are not socialized as puppies beyond a couple trips to the vet for shots and maybe a trip or two to the groomers.
> *
> The dogs are critters, and living outside is natural for them. They can come in on occasion and they like that too, but they are happy outside. * They are also living next to, and in many cases in the same kennels with another dog or two, and they generally do not have the problems of separation anxiety, nuisance barking, because they are lonely and bored.
> *
> *Even if the bitches must be separated, being kenneled next to others in the pack is not the same as being completely alone for hours on end.
> *
> I have too many dogs, because I am not actively working toward some goal with every one of them. *But, they are all loved and cared for, they all display a level of obedience and expectation for behavior.
> 
> * I think that it really depends on the dogs. If you have dogs that require work/exercise to be sane and manageable, than fewer dogs would be a must. If you have dogs that want to be only-dogs, then, it can feel over-whelming to have multiples. 2-3 dogs might be overwhelming, where 5-6 dogs are manageable depending on the personalities alone.
> 
> Breeders have to be able to separate dogs. They need to separate dogs during heat cycles, and they may need to keep bitches separate altogether, and they will need to have a separate place for dams with litters. Most people who aren't breeders want dogs that get along with each other, and having dogs that will scrap with each other tends to be over-whelming.


:thumbup:

I keep my dogs in the house and I don't breed, but I agree with this. I don't have the problems that so many others have with one or two dogs.


----------



## N Smith

I have 10 dogs currently and 1 cat. I don't even remember what it was like to have 2 dogs it was so long ago 

I do breed Pomeranians and German Shepherds. My Poms are exhibited (starting tricks and one does Nosework) and my Shepherds work (Personal protection mostly) and do compete in a variety of sports.

I would say I have worked my life around my dogs, so I don't really find anything to be "a lot of work" anymore when it comes to the dogs lol.

But grooming dogs for up-coming shows is probably the hardest part. I have 5 Poms and 1 Shepherd I plan to show this year. So bathing 6 dogs(and full grooms on 5 of those) a week for 6 weeks prior to show is A LOT!!

Also prepping for up-coming sporting events!! Up to 5 hours a day for 8 weeks prior, depending on the sport.

I have to groom the Poms every other week throughout the winter, but that's just bath, blow dry, nails, ears, paws and sani. So I can do 5 in 2.5 hours. Cake compared to the summer schedule!

All of my dogs live in the house - 1500 square feet on a 3 acre lot.


----------



## wolfy dog

Had 4 dogs in the past. Never again. Have two now, which is a good balance. Pet mice, however, no limits. No other pets.


----------



## selzer

N Smith said:


> I have 10 dogs currently and 1 cat. I don't even remember what it was like to have 2 dogs it was so long ago
> 
> I do breed Pomeranians and German Shepherds. My Poms are exhibited (starting tricks and one does Nosework) and my Shepherds work (Personal protection mostly) and do compete in a variety of sports.
> 
> I would say I have worked my life around my dogs, so I don't really find anything to be "a lot of work" anymore when it comes to the dogs lol.
> 
> But grooming dogs for up-coming shows is probably the hardest part. I have 5 Poms and 1 Shepherd I plan to show this year. So bathing 6 dogs(and full grooms on 5 of those) a week for 6 weeks prior to show is A LOT!!
> 
> Also prepping for up-coming sporting events!! Up to 5 hours a day for 8 weeks prior, depending on the sport.
> 
> I have to groom the Poms every other week throughout the winter, but that's just bath, blow dry, nails, ears, paws and sani. So I can do 5 in 2.5 hours. Cake compared to the summer schedule!
> 
> All of my dogs live in the house - 1500 square feet on a 3 acre lot.


 
When I had ten, and I was working with all of them -- put a title on six dogs in one year -- this was pretty much ideal for me. Would like to get down to that again, but when I think that, I wonder which ones I want to find new homes for and I crumble. (Preliminary sign of hoarding there.) I did home a few young adults in the past couple of years, a bitch I liked best out of Bear, Ingrid, and another bitch, Hannah just as a pet. It's harder when they are young adults because their personalities are so much more pronounced. But, if you are letting them grow out to see if they are something you want to move forward with, you have to be willing to find them an appropriate home if they do not make that cut.

I am impressed with the grooming you speak of. I was doing a brush out of two dogs each day, and then I could go through and do everyone's toenails on one day. But it is so easy to get behind. Shepherds are easy. But not necessarily coats. 
I like to get my dogs the full grooming (not done by me) 1-2 times a year. The coated boy gets it more often. 

Last night I came home to Babsy full of yuck. She is one of my house dogs, and somehow she managed to get full of muck in her small kennel area. I had to throw her in the bathtub and clean her up with shampoo. I dried her off and as I was cooking, I checked the time and I somehow got her bathed in 10 minutes. Wow. I was pretty impressed with that. Maybe the 3-4 hour full grooming ordeal (2 hours driving, 2 hours waiting for the dog to be done) really isn't worth just not doing it all myself.


----------



## Hineni7

I have 5 horses, 2 outside cats (that want to be inside csts), and 2 dogs (a 3rd is owned by a family member, ****zu). Both dogs are SAR dogs and enormous amount of training is put into them. As soon as both are certified (one is already) and they are well along their way in another discipline (both are trail dogs right now, but are learning HRD) I would be open to a 3rd GSD.. Have had 4 before living with a family that had 2 of their own.. Lots of work bit very very rewarding.


----------



## Nigel

My limit is 2 dogs, zero cats, we have 4 gsds, a cat, plus another cat that lives at my work.


----------



## Mikelia

I have no limit, the more the merrier!
Five dogs, three cats, one boa constrictor (really easy keeper), a fish and a bird. And livestock. I also currently have three dogs for boarding, sometimes have a foster and grooming dogs coming and going. 
I do think once you get to a certain number, a few more is really nothing. Training is the most difficult for me, trying to get three dogs ready for obedience or agility trials can get tiresome, especially in the winter when it gets dark so early. And grooming, the more dogs I add the more fluffy they are when I finally get around to grooming them.


----------



## Rolisaac

We have three roosters, but I don't count poultry. 
We now have one dog and two cats. Both cats were feral, spend most of the time outside and come in to sleep on the beds. If we go out of town, the neighbor feeds and waters them. I don't want another cat. Two cats is plenty. One puppy is plenty. Perhaps as the kids get older we will consider a second dog, but that would be a number of years down the road.

For right now, we are at our max.


----------



## wyoung2153

I grew up with 3 dogs so I am comfortable with owning up to that amount. However, if it came down to more and I had the room, time and money, I could do more. I house sit for friends a lot and it ups my dogs to 6 sometimes at once. I can handle it, but that was just for a short time of 2 weeks so I am not certain about a lifetime. 

That all being said. I am restricted to 2 at a time (for now, muahahaha) by my husband. Lol! He isn't exactly the craziest about pets and prefers to have none, but knows this will never happen so he put a cap on 2. lol.


----------



## Blkgp1

Right now we have 3 dogs and 4 cats. Cats are easy, and all indoors. The two older mix breed dogs were easy to train but when i added my gsd everything changed. My girls do not get along. It has been 9 months and i keep them most seperated or my older girl in a muzzle. They are getting better, but one fight got bad and the pup had 2 staples. Never want to risk that again. Individually they are all great. Tigether they are jerks. But they are my jerks!


----------



## MythicMut

Although I've had up to three dogs at one time and they are not really that much more work, I prefer two. It's easier to give them the attention they need and devote more training time.


----------



## elisabeth_00117

With my work schedule, I think my limit is 2. I am happy and content with my current two and enjoying them to the fullest. I have had up to 5 in my home for awhile (a few weeks) and it was a bit much (they were super well behaved). We often babysit club dogs so it is not unusual to have 3 dogs in the house (all GSD's) but I think I like the dynamics of 2 better. Who knows though... lol.


----------



## maxtmill

Years ago, I had as many as 10 dogs for a brief time, 5 tropical fish tanks, 5 cats, and 3 tortoises. NO MORE! I am now retired at 62, and we have 3 elderly dogs, period. Once they pass away, I will be getting my GSD pup, who will basically be my constant companion as an emotional support animal. My second favorite breed is the Chinese Crested Dog, so I am wondering if it would be unfair to have my shepherd with me at all times, while leaving my crested at home with a cat as company? My previous cresteds liked our cats. So...my answer is either one shepherd, or one shepherd, one crested, and one cat if feasable. I will probably get a crested pup and kitten at the same time, then introduce my shepherd pup about a year later. Any wisdom out there? Someone on the forum suggested the small dog come first.


----------



## LaRen616

For years I had 4 cats and 2 dogs. I now currently have 2 cats and 2 dogs. Caring for all 6 of them wasn't difficult at all, but in the future I will never get another cat and I would like to only have 2 dogs at a time with no other animals.


----------



## Amber0917

Probably 2 cats 3 dogs maximum. 2 dogs would be prefered and definitely no more than 2 cats!


----------



## WateryTart

LaRen616 said:


> For years I had 4 cats and 2 dogs. I now currently have 2 cats and 2 dogs. Caring for all 6 of them wasn't difficult at all, but in the future I will never get another cat and I would like to only have 2 dogs at a time with no other animals.


I won't say never because my husband is a cat person, but I could do fine without having another cat. I'm much more of a dog person (didn't fully realize that until having a dog).


----------



## LaRen616

WateryTart said:


> I won't say never because my husband is a cat person, but I could do fine without having another cat. I'm much more of a dog person (didn't fully realize that until having a dog).


I can say never, lol.  All 4 of my cats were destructive. They scratched everything, baseboards, curtains, couches, walls, doors, rugs, etc. They knock things off tables that causes things to break. I can't keep them off the furniture and I can't declaw them. I hate the litterbox and I hate that they walk on my kitchen counters, it grosses me out. I love my cats, especially my soul mate Wicked, but no more cats after these 2 pass away.


----------



## Jc Marie

Currently 2dogs, 2cats it was 3cats but I lost my boy when he gained his angel wings a yr ago. 
One labrador 10yrs old, gsd 17months old, cats both 3years old. We cope fine. 
I can honestly say all mine get equal attention. One cat is deaf so she needs that physical bond/contact else her world would be lonely, the other cat he is my cuddle monkey. I do a lot with my gsd, but still make sure my older boy is getting just as much from me. Although I guess it helps that he's a sleepy lab. Plus he has HD so he can't always do the things I do with my girl. I think it was hard in the beginning when I got my gsd coz I had to learn to juggle all her training whilst making sure the others didn't feel left out. And there is four of us at home, we all work. But you get into a routine. I love my brood to bits, don't have kids so they are basically my world.


----------



## MyHans-someBoy

I chose 7-9.
Right now we have 2 dogs (hubby's Hanging Tree Cowdog and my GSD) and 2 indoor cats and 3 outdoor cats.
I could see adding another dog in the future and if a starving, stray kitty showed up on my doorstep (how I got the last 2 outdoor kitties) let's just say I wouldn't turn him/her away...
The Cowdog will do her best to kill stray cats, but a couple of corrections here and there teaches her that they are part of the "pack" and she'll leave them alone. The GSD is never allowed an opportunity to interact with any cat. 
I'd say 9 would be a comfortable upper limit for us as we don't have kids or grandkids and pretty much spend all of our free time and money on our pets.


----------



## ashhur

I'm pretty sure ours is 5. I have 3 dogs (2 chihuahua mix & a GSD) and a cat.


----------



## brandydan

Ours is One More (so far, we have 5 cats and three dogs).


----------



## LuvShepherds

Two German Shepherds are enough.


----------



## Jenny720

1 german shepherd, 1 chihuahua ,2 cats one will soon be 19 years old! 1 dwarf bunny -nasty little booger, 1 parakeet, fish and a horse -he is boarded nearby. The fish,bunny and parakeet -kids do most of their care. Definitely content I like to maybe possibly in a few years get another german shepherd but max is keeping us more then busy.


----------



## Clay Hill

I currently own 4 but have 9 here at all times for training.


----------



## Nikitta

I said 9 but that includes my horses.


----------



## Rendezvous_At_Midnight

My personal experience is I can safely handle 3 - 4 and call it done, however I also think it depends on the size of dog too. We have a fairly open 'smaller' sized house, but a very large open yard with fenced in backyard / field too. 

We currently only have our GSD pup & our Corgi but who knows what the future holds if it expanded... I typically don't like super small dogs for myself, so we keep medium to large dogs and that works for us. I could see eventually getting something either Corgi sized again, or a big larger, but prefer nothing as large as another GSD at the time.


My parents however have a gigantic house with tons of land, they have 2 large dogs (1 GSD, 1 Siberian Husky x Australian Shepherd) and then 3 Corgi's and a rescue Corgi they have pretty much adopted too. With my mother staying at home 24/7 and loving the outdoors it's fairly easy for them. Sometimes can be a bit of an uproar but on rare occasions.


----------



## maxtmill

maxtmill said:


> Years ago, I had as many as 10 dogs for a brief time, 5 tropical fish tanks, 5 cats, and 3 tortoises. NO MORE! I am now retired at 62, and we have 3 elderly dogs, period. Once they pass away, I will be getting my GSD pup, who will basically be my constant companion as an emotional support animal. My second favorite breed is the Chinese Crested Dog, so I am wondering if it would be unfair to have my shepherd with me at all times, while leaving my crested at home with a cat as company? My previous cresteds liked our cats. So...my answer is either one shepherd, or one shepherd, one crested, and one cat if feasable. I will probably get a crested pup and kitten at the same time, then introduce my shepherd pup about a year later. Any wisdom out there? Someone on the forum suggested the small dog come first.


Hmmmmmm...I am kind of revising my thoughts on this. I tend to always have too many critters, because I simply love animals! But I feel now that I might prefer 2 Chinese Crested Dogs, and 1 German Shepherd Dog. No cats. Looking back to when I had several cats and several dogs, it was always a challenge to keep the litterboxes out of reach of the dogs, and keep the cats safe from some of the dogs. Also, the cats did knock down alot of items and break them. Retired now and living in a tiny cabina (about 640 square feet), 2 little dogs and my shepherd will be more than enough. I think much depends on breed - I could probably have 10 pugs with no problem! My puggies were always chill! On the other hand, my 3 French Bulldogs are quarrelsome and more than a handful! A breed such as a GSD requires much more training and interaction.


----------



## the401killer

I have 2 cats (one is a Bombay Bengal mix who is 3 and one Turkish Angora who is 10)
5 fish (3 goldfish one suckfish)
2 birds (both are budgeis who are about a year old)
2 red ear slides turtles (one is 12 the other is 14 years old)
3 ball pythons (one is barely 2ft and is a female, One is 4ft and is also a female, And the other one is a little over 5ft and is a male which is rare to be that size)
and we have 6 dogs (i have a chorkie terrier mix how is 15 years old, one rat terrier decker giant who is 6 years old, one bicolor German shepherd who is 4 years old, one white German shepherd who is 3 years old, one patterdale terrier who is 2 years old, and one jagd terrier cocker spainle mix who is a little over a year old)


----------



## ruger123

I have 5 dogs, 3 cats, plenty of outdoor cats that people keep dropping off, and various farm animals.
I take in dogs all the time, usually vetting them and finding a home for them but sometimes they end up staying (which is why I have 5!)

The most i've had is over 40, but I have kennels and a kennel license. I prefer to keep the number to 10 or less so I can provide one on one attention.


----------



## sebrench

We have a 15 month old German Shepherd and two cats. The neighbors board two horses on our property---so I get to enjoy them but don't have to exercise them or worry about their upkeep. In several years, I'll probably consider another GSD or maybe an Australian shepherd. I also plan on getting some chickens someday, maybe next spring...though outdoor animals probably don't count!


----------



## TwoBigEars

I say 4-6 if one or more of them are cats. For just dogs, I think three is my max.


----------



## Augustine

Definitely depends on what kind of pets they are.

Dogs? 2 are my max. 

Cats? 4 are my soft limit, only because you never know how the dynamics will be. Right now, I could probably add several cats into my current mix. But only because my babies enjoy the company of other cats. 

Small animals? I love rats, but I probably wouldn't own more than 4-5 at a time.

And overall? Mmm. All at once, I'd say 2 dogs, 4 cats, and maybe a few rats.


----------



## Nikitta

LOL That post I made is 5 years old. I have one horse now and 2 GSDs and 1 cat. I'd love a GSD puppy but, with my health issues, that's all I can handle.


----------



## marbury

My max with my current property is 5 dogs. Four are GSDs. All are house dogs. I have a spayed bitch GSD and a neutered male mixed breed. I've had up to three intact bitches or two intact bitches and an intact male. I have one intact female leaving soon and one spayed female who can go once she's ready (she had surgery). I'm looking forward to having only 3 for a while (neutered dog, spayed bitch, intact bitch). 

I posted years ago on here when two of my females fought (once). I was told they would likely have to be separated for life- happy to say many years later that it was a single offense. We all live together, play together, eat together, and somehow try to tetris on a full size mattress at night. I've not had to separate anyone unless they're in heat and I have a pair of testicles in the house. Sometimes they get moody, of course they have their own opinions- but it's always easily resolved and I haven't had to intervene on anything.

Five is a ton of work and a ton of expense to do the way I feel it should be done. I literally work a full time job, occasionally run errands and have a social life, and otherwise spend time with the dogs. Lots of hiking, lots of trips to the park to run around. Biking, carting, and swimming. LOTS of vacuuming. Never ending dust. Monthly flea/HW prevention and food is a hefty expense. Plus at least two go to classes once a week of some sort- nosework, trick, agility etc. to keep them active and learning. I cook often for them as well. If I wasn't in the vet field I wouldn't be able to financially support this number of dogs- I have the luxury of paying off emergencies as paycheck deductions should they occur. If I didn't have that fallback I would not feel comfortable maintaining as many. 

I do not have dog runs. I do not have a kennel. I do not have help, and I live alone. It is a lifestyle choice. I also have two indoor/outdoor cats that occasionally solicit petting and some salamanders that prefer to be left alone unless it involves food or the total absence of light. 

My maximum if I did have facilities to accommodate them would (theoretically) be 6, but I'd want to change the way I worked with each of them. 

I used to think 2 was my max until I tried three. Then I thought three was my max until I tried four. At that point I assumed my upper limit was around 10- until I had a litter of 12. Oh I was so wrong. I found my maximum and have no desire to go above it again! Five is plenty to be getting on with. Three is ideal. I don't think I'd ever have fewer than 2 if I could help it.


----------



## Chip18

Hmmm if you mean without issues it would be two! When dog number three was my first GSD "apparently" three was over my limit??

Should have gotten "another"Bully but it worked out in the long run. Pretty sure three will work out fine the next time. 

My limit with Cats was about 16 or so down to 6 cats now and that seems like enough ... I did want a Northern Va Opossum but those miniature horses are so cool!!











The one on the left. 

Don't know if that would count as a small horse or a large dog though??


----------



## Gunny

Well at one time we had 5 toy poodles, then we decided to get a GSD

It turned out pretty well, the youngest of the poodle's was one month younger then the our big girl, they grew up together, 11 years...lost her recently, he really misses his big buddy...looks for her all the time.


----------



## InControlK9

2 Dogs would be my limit... I'm not much a cat guy


----------



## Suzy25

The most I've ever had at one time is 1 dog, 1 hamster, 1 bird and some fish lol I think with having the small animals my number would be higher, I would probably keep it at two dogs and the 1 each of the small animals. allergic to cats so that most likely will never happen, who knows though i'm not seriously allergic. 

I would keep to to 2 dogs mostly because I have many pet sitting clients who stay at my house, getting another tonight in fact, as well as foster dogs so I would always keep it at 2 max I believe, I think 2 is a good numbered would only have 3 if one was a smaller dog that I had absolutely fallen in love with and couldn't live without haha

I also ride and love horses and would totally have one when my budget is ready but since it would not be at the house I'm not sure if that counts haha


----------



## Dnahjj

We are limited to 4 total animals including birds by city ordinance.


----------



## maxtmill

To update any previous posts of mine, when we downsized our belongings and moved, I sold all of my fishtanks, my tortoises, and my three Sphynx cats, and my vet tech took my Ragdoll cat as a buddy to her new Ragdoll kitten. All good homes. We moved to Costa Rica with our four old dogs, and sadly have lost two of them since December  Our 11 year old Frenchie and 16 year old pug are thankfully still with us. I added an 8 month old Chinese Crested pup to our family, which has been healing for my broken heart. Once our two old dogs go to the Bridge, I will get my GSD pup. So at this point in my life, my future plans will be my Chinese Crested Dog and a GSD. As painful as it was to part with so many of my animals and lose some to old age, I realize that at our age and my husband's health problems, two dogs will be my limit in the future!


----------



## gsdluvr

MineAreWorkingline said:


> :thumbup:
> 
> A lot of things are easier when you have more than one dog.
> 
> It is hard to say how many animals are my limit, so much depends on the individual animal, some are easy, some are difficult.


Wow! I was going to start a thread/poll on the same topic when I found this one!! 

I have 2 GSDs. I am thinking of adding a 3rd. My dogs are very easy, a little too easy!! I was looking for a really drivey dog to work, neither of mine fit that bill. If I were to get one like that, I could rate my pack: 1-low drive, 1 normal, 1 high. I'm thinking it might work. going to take my time, for sure!!


----------



## MineAreWorkingline

gsdluvr said:


> Wow! I was going to start a thread/poll on the same topic when I found this one!!
> 
> I have 2 GSDs. I am thinking of adding a 3rd. My dogs are very easy, a little too easy!! I was looking for a really drivey dog to work, neither of mine fit that bill. If I were to get one like that, I could rate my pack: 1-low drive, 1 normal, 1 high. I'm thinking it might work. going to take my time, for sure!!


Dogs are a life style. You make a lot of sacrifices. I wouldn't do all of that for just one dog.


----------



## gsdluvr

MineAreWorkingline said:


> Dogs are a life style. You make a lot of sacrifices. I wouldn't do all of that for just one dog.


Neither would I if I wasn't interested in competing. Which is why I got the second one. A puppy that didn't turn out.


----------



## MineAreWorkingline

gsdluvr said:


> Neither would I if I wasn't interested in competing. Which is why I got the second one. A puppy that didn't turn out.


Sometimes things happen. Hehe. Some day will trade a few stories. :wink2:

What happens if number three doesn't work out?


----------



## gsdluvr

MineAreWorkingline said:


> Sometimes things happen. Hehe. Some day will trade a few stories. :wink2:
> 
> What happens if number three doesn't work out?


Lolololol!! 

Like I said, gotta give this some serious thought!!>:grin2::surprise:


----------



## MineAreWorkingline

gsdluvr said:


> Lolololol!!
> 
> Like I said, gotta give this some serious thought!!>:grin2::surprise:


Actually I found three to be rather easy.


----------



## zetti

My max was five, back when I still had my kennel. One of them was a full time house dog, the others rotated.

Normal for me is three of my own. Up until last year we were running a GSD geriatric facility, all three were senior dogs. Eventually, we lost two to hemangio and one great dog to kidney failure.

Today, we're down to one dog--something I haven't experienced since the 1980s. we're adding a new working pup in the near future and our pack size will (we hope) stabilize at two. Dh says it will. Of course it will.


----------



## Chip18

Well for me "apparently" two dogs was my limit?? Were my dog number three a "Molosser" pretty much any of these:
Molossers breeds (Molosser dogs, Molossers, Mastiff breeds)

I was a Band Dawg, APBT/Boxer and Boxer guy. Maybe three would have been fine if it was one of those guys but as dog number three was a WL GSD ... I had "problems!" First lesson learned "two dogs are a pair ... three dogs are a pack!" It turned out ... that the dogs that were my thing were "Low Rank Drive" dogs, ... who knew???


----------



## Sweet Stella

Currently we have 2 GSD, 1 cat ... we also have some reptiles: Green Tree Python, and some Ball Pythons but they require almost no work. 

Two dogs is much better than one. My female is very high drive, so having the young male really helps in keeping her content, otherwise she would just be bugging me all day while I'm trying to work.

Like a previously poster mentioned, I let them out in the morning and they wrestle around and chase each for a good hour which is huge. Then I feed them, they take a nap, we then go for a walk or play fetch with the jolly balls in the back yard at lunch, they hang in the house or in the back yard and wrestle around during afternoon, and then we go do chuck it and/or run around with neighbor dogs at the local school after work. Then they eat dinner and lay on their beds/watching TV with us passed out. On the weekends we go to the river or on long walks, etc. 

Having a male and a female, especially with balancing dispositions like mine is just such a nice mix. If we move onto some acreage, I'd consider getting a 3rd, but for now 2 makes sense for our house/property/lifestyle.

The cat, I dunno, she lives upstairs and I'm kind of allergic to her and not a cat guy, so I steer clear and my wife does everything as far as her care goes. She's the only one who has ever peed in the house though, requires wet and dry food, sheds a bunch, needs her litter box changed, swipes at the dogs, so as far as I'm concerned cats are the ones that really require the work!


----------



## car2ner

At one point we had 3 cats and 2 dogs in the house. They all pretty much got along. Now, I limit it to 2 dogs. I want the energy to work with them, not just survive having them. 

And if my hubby ever gets a fish tank it is 100% his responsibility...


----------



## Sabis mom

Well, at one point I had 21 dogs, 7 cats and a chicken. In my house. 
Over the years I have had horses, goats, doves, snakes and various other creatures and critters.
For years between patrol dogs, fosters and my pets I maintained 3-9 dogs. Then I had 3 dogs, then 2 dogs and when Bud died I had just one dog in the house for the first time since I was a child. 
I like it. 
I know for a fact that I can handle multiple dogs, and who knows what the future holds, but I have truly enjoyed being able to focus 100% on Shadow. She likes it as well.


----------



## Kyrielle

Right now, no more than 2 dogs and 2 cats. That's my limit.

If we ever get our 40 acres, more dogs will be fine and any cats can then "safely" be indoor-outdoor (Safely as in: not get run over by a car and highly unlikely to be preyed upon due to the canine presence).


----------



## Kazel

For me depends on what all kinds of animals you're talking about. For me at the moment I'd prefer 2 dogs, possibly 3 but 2 would be ideal, only have one right now. I could handle several cats, but all of mine are indoor/outdoor. 4 would probably be the max I'd go inside/outside but a couple more if they were mostly feral and outside only would be doable. At one point we had 2 horses, 2-3 dogs, and 4 cats and that was fine. One thing is it really depends on the individual animal personalities and how they all interact with each other and any people in the house. By myself with nobody else in the picture I would probably have 2 dogs and 1 maybe 2 cats if I had two cats close to each other.


----------



## GandalfTheShepherd

I don't have a "limit" per say, but it all depends on how much time I have to care for them, how much space they require, and if it is financially feasible. Right now I have 1 dog, 1 cat, 1 snail (its fish buddy just died), and 6 newts. I would LOVE to get another dog but we just can't afford another right now.


----------



## sebrench

We moved to a place with a few acres in the country so we could have animals. Right now we only have two GSDs and a cat. And that's my limit! When the kids are more independent, I'll almost certainly get some outdoor pets--chickens and possibly goats or a miniature donkey. If my kids were older, and if food, heartworm/flea control, and veterinary care were less expensive, I would probably welcome a 3rd dog.


----------



## Katsugsd

We currently have 2 dogs and 2 cats. Cats are indoor only, though I'm considering letting the male become indoor/outdoor since he's a menace to the female cat.
The shiba is more like owning a cat in that he doesn't really like doing anything. He'll play a bit, but for the most part he lays around and sleeps. So I guess, technically, it's 1 dog and 2 cats and 1 faux cat lol.


I wouldn't mind another dog (my husband might, though). I already train with a group that does IPO and that's what I would like to do with my next one. Katsu could do it, but she wouldn't excel at it like she does nosework.


If my husband could have it his way, we'd have 7 cats. He loves cats even though he has allergies to them.


----------



## GSDchoice

I always envisioned having one dog, and we have one dog. 

I can't imagine double the poop, walking 2 dogs (separately and together), or dealing with their interactions (what if they don't always get along)! I sometimes think that Rumo would love to have a "dog sibling" but I personally don't want another dog.

When I'm jogging down the trail with Rumo on a nice fall day...one human and one big dog feels pretty perfect, more than enough! 
@Sabis mom: "...21 dogs, 7 cats and a chicken. In my house. " WOW.....and the chicken was alive and well....WOW.


----------



## Sabis mom

GSDchoice said:


> I always envisioned having one dog, and we have one dog.
> 
> I can't imagine double the poop, walking 2 dogs (separately and together), or dealing with their interactions (what if they don't always get along)! I sometimes think that Rumo would love to have a "dog sibling" but I personally don't want another dog.
> 
> When I'm jogging down the trail with Rumo on a nice fall day...one human and one big dog feels pretty perfect, more than enough!
> 
> @Sabis mom: "...21 dogs, 7 cats and a chicken. In my house. " WOW.....and the chicken was alive and well....WOW.


Great Dane, Elkhound, Bluetick, Rottie/Lab and 17 various Terrier types from medium SCWT to large Airedale cross. Momma cat and 6 kittens someone left on my doorstep and Priscilla Hen who ruled the roost. No fights, no issues, no sleep, lol.
This is why I maintain that it's all about rules. I tolerated no crap, ever. We got along and I headed of building issues before they started. Pris actually lived outside and in the garage but was frequently found meandering through the kitchen tuning up errant pups. Chickens purr when they are happy!


----------



## KaiserAus

Two cats, one GSD, one fish and 2 children - thats all the animals I can handle!


----------



## Jenny720

We are adding two more additions - to the family - two guinea pigs through a rescue. My son has done so much research and can not wait till we pick them up.


----------



## GSDchoice

Sabis mom said:


> ...Priscilla Hen who ruled the roost...Chickens purr when they are happy!


This is making me want a pet chicken!! :laugh2:

(sorry, don't mean to derail the thread - please go back to previously scheduled programming)


----------



## coolgsd

To me, my GSD is not a "pet". She is part of my family - my pack. If I can't devote time in play and care then I shouldn't have any. A "pet" is a goldfish or hampster. Feed it, close the cage and go do some else. GSDs are pack canines and they want to please the alpha, they love being part of that pack. One or two GSDs for most people are all that can be cared for. More than that, they may form their own "pack" and pick their own alpha. You may sacrifice a very loving and loyal relationship when that happens. One GSD and she is my best friend.


----------



## cvamoca

We have "inside pets", and "outside pets". 2 German Shepherds, 14 canaries and 25 Gouldian finches in the house. The canaries and finches are all "trained", to go back to their cages when I use a dowel to ask them to go back into their cages.
Outside "pets" include our 6 geese, who think they are people, my old Paso Fino, and give or take 60 chickens, roosters and chicks. Everyone here is a pet, my favourite chickens are my very sweet Buff Brahmas. They particularly enjoy helping me deadhead my poor geraniums.
Oh, guess I should show the dogs too...Daisy's 5 months and Ellie's coming up on 9 years on Boxing Day.


----------

